
Emerging economies: The Great Deceleration - ph0rque
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21582256-emerging-market-slowdown-not-beginning-bust-it-turning-point
======
adam_lowe
Decent article. Correlates with the stagflation we have seen and the fact that
hedge investments like gold have been correlating to growth investments the
past few years. The fact that we have a global recession / stagflation makes
it even more interesting. Thankfully technology and software specifically as
an industry seems more immune than most to the slow growth.

